
Qt 5.14 Released - jrepinc
https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-5.14-has-released
======
ognarb
Qt 3D Quick looks quite nice.

~~~
panpanna
I heard that particular module was licensed differently. Is that correct?

~~~
alaenix
Yep, Qt Quick 3D is available under Qt commercial and GPLv3 license [1]. "New"
Qt modules, like for example Qt 3D, are used to be licensed under LGPL and not
GPL for the open-source part [2].

But recently they started to change some modules licensing from
LGPLv3/Commercial to GPLv3/Commercial [3].

[1] [https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquick3d-index.html#license-and-
attr...](https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquick3d-index.html#license-and-attributions)
[2] [https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qt3d-index.html#licenses-and-
attribut...](https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qt3d-index.html#licenses-and-attributions)
[3] [https://www.qt.io/blog/change-in-open-source-licensing-of-
qt...](https://www.qt.io/blog/change-in-open-source-licensing-of-qt-wayland-
compositor-qt-application-manager-and-qt-pdf)

